# amateur hour



## Boomer (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi, new to the forums, so forgive me if this was already posted in another area...

I'm looking to compete and have one MMA fight under my belt, however, that group is now defunct.  I have no leads to a new place to fight in the area of southern Pa that would give an amateur a chance.  Is there any suggestions where to go next?
I'm also looking for grappling tournaments in this area...

Thanks, 
Boom


----------



## MJS (Nov 2, 2006)

Boomer said:


> Hi, new to the forums, so forgive me if this was already posted in another area...
> 
> I'm looking to compete and have one MMA fight under my belt, however, that group is now defunct. I have no leads to a new place to fight in the area of southern Pa that would give an amateur a chance. Is there any suggestions where to go next?
> I'm also looking for grappling tournaments in this area...
> ...


 
Welcome to Martial Talk! 

As for your question...not sure how far you're willing to travel, but here are a few you can check out.

http://www.nagafighter.com/naga_home.asp

This is a start, and I'm sure others will be able to offer some suggestions as well. 

Mike


----------



## Fletcher (Nov 5, 2006)

The ISCF is a pretty good sactioning body and I think there are a few promoters in PA that work with them. Take a look at the upcoming events page at http://www.iscfmma.com they usually have contact info for the promoters on there. You can also register with them to be put into the rankings and promoters can find you from there.


----------

